# Brown top millet



## endrow

I was thinking about planting some brown top Millet for grazing In the next 5 days. I would burn down clean with Roundup and plant. The field is in wheat and it is currently being grazed buy Dairy heifers the wheat is about shot and there's some natural grass is in there that I know will leave as soon as it gets a little hotter. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience grazing Brown top millet and I was also wondering what rate you planted it at and how quickly it's Grows,. I'm kind of planning on planting it letting the cattle in it in 3 weeks if it rains and then in mid September notill triticale and oats into it without tilling or spraying


----------



## Tim/South

Here they call Brown Top Millet the summer time ryegrass. It is easy to grow and germinates in about 5 days with rain. It really takes off if you fertilize once it is up good.

I can not advise on how many pounds per acre. I drilled some at 15 lb. and it did alright. I have broadcast it at 50 lb. and it was thick.

We have some thin places in one pasture where we lost some of our permanent grazing due to last years drought. At a cattlemen's meeting the Extension agent told us not to drill more than 5 lb. per acre if we were also trying to establish any other grass to grow because the BTM germinates and grows so fast it would suppress other perennial grasses.

Just some thoughts. I like BTM.


----------



## PaMike

I did some pearl Millet a couple of years ago. Got it from Lancaster Ag. They could give you seeding recommendations. I think it was close to 50 lbs. Got two cuttings, about 45 days apart, but at 45 days it was waist high..so you could graze long before then.The stuff loves nitrogen! Lay on some manure quick...


----------



## hillside hay

It takes off so quick I don't bother with a burn down. I usually do it after it winter kills


----------



## endrow

Is brown top Millet usually sowed in the big box or the small box on a grain drill


----------



## endrow

Burning down for millet between storms


----------



## PaMike

I always went in the big box with pearl millet...


----------

